# Gizmo and other bad news =(



## Camarie (Sep 25, 2009)

Well this week ive been treating Gizmo for seizers. And while at the vets for test Gizmo died. The vet did not charge me for the test/vist due to his death but i didnt care about that i wanted my bunny. I dont know why Gizmo started to have seziers. After he had a first one a week ago i called the vet and have had at least 4 vet vists for treatment. Well also it was just Gizmo with me. Love I gave to a friend after her and Gizmo just fought and became extremely agressive towards one another. My friend says she want to do 4-h with her. She owns at least 6 LHs for show purposes. So i have no rabbits right now and the empty cage makes me very sad but i dont think i am going to get another for awhile. Oh Salem is doing GREAT! He is abcess free! And has a lover lol! That is making me smile! Also Ladybug this month gave birth but sadly only 1 of the 3 babies survived and its a girl! I named her Pumkin! and iam going to keep her as a cage mate for her mother. They are so cute togther all they do is make cute guinea noises. I will update with pics when i get a chance. I called my friend who took in Moo and she says that she used him to impregnant one of her does. She wants to give me a baby, i told her when i go to see Moo ill look at the babies. Knowing her when she comes tommorow their is a 50% chance she will bring me one even if i say no. She says it would cheer me up. If she brings me one i will post a pic. I cant say no to her lol. She says she owes me for Moo and Boo cause they are wonderful rabbits and Boo is a good 4-h doe. Ok i think thats everything. Please no negativity i dont need it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 25, 2009)

So sorry about Gizmo... 
Did the vet find out what was the cause of death?


----------



## Camarie (Sep 25, 2009)

The vet said it is either a sezuire disorder or a infection after the nuetuer that cause a sezier. He was very ify about what it could be but told me for $500 he would do a necropsy and run more test. I told him that it was ok none of it would bring him back. I did pay to get Gizmo cremated and i am going to spread his ashes in my yard in his favorite place to hang and play.

Edit-Stormy's Ashes are also in the back yard near the garden.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 25, 2009)

Was the vet the same one who neutered him? How sad. So sorry for your loss. 

Binky free, Gizmo. :hearts


----------



## Camarie (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes it is the same vet that nuetuered him.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 25, 2009)

SO sorry to hear of your tragic loss


----------



## Camarie (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, I am taking it one day at a time not trying to stress. But everytime i see his cage i seriously want to cry but dont have the heart to move it. My bf is coming over and her said he'd do it for me cause he doesnt want me crying but i told him i probably cry for awhile.


----------



## Camarie (Sep 25, 2009)

Well i just talked to my friend and i guess she wants to come up tonight to go out and have a sleepover which we havent done in forever! lol she says she is leaving her husband in charge of the barn. I am very excited i cant wait for her to get here. I am blabbering cause well it helps...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Gizmo. No matter how hard we try, we can't keep them with us forever. Binky free little fur baby. We lost Bonny a little over a month ago. We were at a party and our son came over to feed our guys and she was gone--no warning or anything, just gone and she was our youngest bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am sorry about Gizmo.


----------



## Camarie (Sep 26, 2009)

Well my friend came last night and well i knew she would do it. She brought me one of Moo's babies he sired. Well i go down to her next week to vist Moo yay! And she says if i cant handle anything or if it doesnt feel right to bring the little boy back to her. The little rabbit which i think is the smallest ive had is a grey mini lop just like Moo and when i say this i mean it looks just like Moo but her is alot more active and reminds me alot of my flemies who i miss terribly. He will run around my room binkying and sit in my lap and give me kisses.I have his cage always open since my room is bunny proofed from the flemies and he comes out and then goes back in to poop/pee. I miss Gizmo terribly and i think this little guy knows it. I started crying last nigth when talking to my friend and he came right into my lap and stayed there until i had to move lol. Ill get some pics soon and introduce him fully to everyone. I have a vet check up in a week with a diff vet. I think thats it...


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry for your loss of Gizmo
Binky free little Gizmo :angelandbunny:


----------

